# لماذا لا يدخل الغنى ملكوت السماوات



## Jesus Son 261 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

وصلني سؤال من الأخت انصار المصطفي علي البرايفت
لأنها لا تريد ان تخالف قوانين القسم بفتح أكثر من موضوع في اليوم
فبعد اذن الادارة و المشرفين سأضع سؤالها و أجيب عليه
لأنو الرسائل الخاصة محدودة في عدد الحروف المسموحة
و الرد أطول من الحد المسموح



			
				انصار المصطفى قال:
			
		

> *قال له يسوع ان أردت ان تكون كاملا فاذهب وبع أملاكك وأعط الفقراء فيكون لك كنز في السماء وتعال اتبعني. فلما سمع الشاب الكلمة مضى حزينا لأنه كان ذا أموال كثيرة. فقال يسوع لتلاميذه الحق أقول لكم انه يعسر ان يدخل غني الى ملكوت السماوات. وأقول لكم أيضاً ان مرور جمل من ثقب إبرة ايسر من ان يدخل غني الى ملكوت الله. فلما سمع تلاميذه بهتوا جدا قائلين إذا من يستطيع ان يخلص. فنظر إليهم يسوع وقال لهم هذا عند الناس غير مستطاع ولكن عند الله كل شيء مستطاع*
> *هل الاغنياء لا يدخلون الملكوت و لماذا ؟؟؟؟*



يتبع بالرد​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

كويس ، انا مبسوط جدًا جدًا علي فكرة انك بتقري ، و مبسوط أكتر انك بتسألي

نيجي لسؤالك ، و نعمل تظليل علي النص يوضح أكتـــر

*21 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ أَرَدْتَ أَنْ تَكُونَ كَامِلاً فَاذْهَبْ وَبِعْ أَمْلاَكَكَ وَأَعْطِ الْفُقَرَاءَ فَيَكُونَ لَكَ 
كَنْزٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَتَعَالَ اتْبَعْنِي». 
22 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ الشَّابُّ الْكَلِمَةَ مَضَى حَزِيناً لأَنَّهُ كَانَ ذَا أَمْوَالٍ كَثِيرَةٍ. 
23 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ يَعْسُرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ غَنِيٌّ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. 
24 وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ أَيْضاً: إِنَّ مُرُورَ جَمَلٍ مِنْ ثَقْبِ إِبْرَةٍ أَيْسَرُ مِنْ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ غَنِيٌّ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ». 
25 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ بُهِتُوا جِدّاً قَائِلِينَ: «إِذاً مَنْ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يَخْلُصَ؟» 
26 فَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهِمْ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ: «هَذَا عِنْدَ النَّاسِ غَيْرُ مُسْتَطَاعٍ وَلَكِنْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ مُسْتَطَاعٌ». 
27 فَأَجَابَ بُطْرُسُ حِينَئِذٍ: «هَا نَحْنُ قَدْ تَرَكْنَا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَتَبِعْنَاكَ. فَمَاذَا يَكُونُ لَنَا؟» 
28 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ تَبِعْتُمُونِي فِي التَّجْدِيدِ مَتَى جَلَسَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ تَجْلِسُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً عَلَى اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ كُرْسِيّاً تَدِينُونَ أَسْبَاطَ إِسْرَائِيلَ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ. 
29 وَكُلُّ مَنْ تَرَكَ بُيُوتاً أَوْ إِخْوَةً أَوْ أَخَوَاتٍ أَوْ أَباً أَوْ أُمّاً أَوِ امْرَأَةً أَوْ أَوْلاَداً أَوْ حُقُولاً مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي يَأْخُذُ مِئَةَ ضِعْفٍ وَيَرِثُ الْحَيَاةَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ. 
30 وَلَكِنْ كَثِيرُونَ أَوَّلُونَ يَكُونُونَ آخِرِينَ وَآخِرُونَ أَوَّلِينَ».*​
اشرحلك المعني و بعدين افسرلك النص

معني الكلام ، مش ان الغني لن يدخل ملكوت السماوات
معناه بالتحديد ، الذي يهتم بالمال أكثر من الله
الذي يفضل المال عن حياه التوبة
الذي يعتبر المال سيده ، و يسعى خلفه

لو قرأتي هذه الآيات ستتضح الرؤية بالنسبة لكِ
*
24 «لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَخْدِمَ سَيِّدَيْنِ لأَنَّهُ إِمَّا أَنْ يُبْغِضَ الْوَاحِدَ وَيُحِبَّ الآخَرَ أَوْ يُلاَزِمَ الْوَاحِدَ وَيَحْتَقِرَ الآخَرَ. لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَخْدِمُوا اللَّهَ وَالْمَالَ. 
25 لِذَلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِحَيَاتِكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَبِمَا تَشْرَبُونَ وَلاَ لأَجْسَادِكُمْ بِمَا تَلْبَسُونَ. أَلَيْسَتِ الْحَيَاةُ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ الطَّعَامِ وَالْجَسَدُ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ اللِّبَاسِ؟ 
26 اُنْظُرُوا إِلَى طُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ: إِنَّهَا لاَ تَزْرَعُ وَلاَ تَحْصُدُ وَلاَ تَجْمَعُ إِلَى مَخَازِنَ وَأَبُوكُمُ السَّمَاوِيُّ يَقُوتُهَا. أَلَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ أَفْضَلَ مِنْهَا؟ 
27 وَمَنْ مِنْكُمْ إِذَا اهْتَمَّ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَزِيدَ عَلَى قَامَتِهِ ذِرَاعاً وَاحِدَةً؟ 
28 وَلِمَاذَا تَهْتَمُّونَ بِاللِّبَاسِ؟ تَأَمَّلُوا زَنَابِقَ الْحَقْلِ كَيْفَ تَنْمُو! لاَ تَتْعَبُ وَلاَ تَغْزِلُ. 
29 وَلَكِنْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ وَلاَ سُلَيْمَانُ فِي كُلِّ مَجْدِهِ كَانَ يَلْبَسُ كَوَاحِدَةٍ مِنْهَا. 
30 فَإِنْ كَانَ عُشْبُ الْحَقْلِ الَّذِي يُوجَدُ الْيَوْمَ وَيُطْرَحُ غَداً فِي التَّنُّورِ يُلْبِسُهُ اللَّهُ هَكَذَا أَفَلَيْسَ بِالْحَرِيِّ جِدّاً يُلْبِسُكُمْ أَنْتُمْ يَا قَلِيلِي الإِيمَانِ؟ 
31 فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا قَائِلِينَ: مَاذَا نَأْكُلُ أَوْ مَاذَا نَشْرَبُ أَوْ مَاذَا نَلْبَسُ؟ 
32 فَإِنَّ هَذِهِ كُلَّهَا تَطْلُبُهَا الأُمَمُ. لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ السَّمَاوِيَّ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمْ تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى هَذِهِ كُلِّهَا. 
33 لَكِنِ اطْلُبُوا أَوَّلاً مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ وَبِرَّهُ وَهَذِهِ كُلُّهَا تُزَادُ لَكُمْ. 
34 فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِلْغَدِ لأَنَّ الْغَدَ يَهْتَمُّ بِمَا لِنَفْسِهِ. يَكْفِي ايَوْمَ شَرُّهُ.*​
فهنا في هذا الاقتباس من انجيل متي اصحاح 6
يتحدث المسيح عن (محبة المال) و (تبعية المال) و (خدمة المال) و ليس المال
يتحدث عن من يهتم بالمال قبل الحياه الأبدية ، و ليس عمن يملك المال
عمن يعتبر المال (سيّد) ، لأنه لا يستطيع أحد ان يخدم سيدين
فالاهتمام بالمال يتبعه اهمال لله
اما نحن ابناء الله فنطلب أولا ملكوت الله و بره

-----------

نعود للاقتباس الاصلي الذي وضعتيه انتِ

يقول السيد المسيح في الآية : (إن أردت أن تكون كاملا) ، 
و هذا يعني عدم ضرورة هذا الفعل ، لكن بيع الاملاك و توزيعها علي الفقراء هو دليل علي حب الله و اتباعه

و يقول : (و أعطي للفقراء) ، فليس المطلوب ان يكون الانسان فقيرًا ، و يبيع ما يملك لمجرد ان يكون فقيرا
فالفقير الخاطئ لن يدخل ملكوت السماوات ، لكن هو يأمرة ان يعطي للفقراء أيضًا فيصنع له كنز في السماء
طبعا مش كنز مادي لا دهب ولا فلوس ، كنز يرمز للحياه الأبدية

و يقول أيضًا : (و تعال اتبعني) ، فلا يكفي ان ابيع ما أملك ، و ليس العبرة بالغنا و الفقر ، بل بتبعية المسيح
فالمسيح يطلب منه قائلا (اتبعني)
بمعني مباشر ، المسيح يطلب منه ان يتخلص من كل ما يُعيقه عن اتباع كلمة الله بالطريقة الصحيحة و السلوك بكمال الله

و طبعًا لأن المسيح يعلم كل النفوس ، و يعلم ان هذا الرجل غني و يُحب المال كثيرا ، فحدثه عما يخصه و يعيقه بشكل شخصي ، وهو المال

لذلك يقول الانجيل : فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ الشَّابُّ الْكَلِمَةَ مَضَى حَزِيناً لأَنَّهُ كَانَ ذَا أَمْوَالٍ كَثِيرَةٍ.
حزن الشاب معناه انه متقيّد بالمال ، و يحب المال ، و هذه هي المشكلة

فالمشكلة ليست في المال و الغنى ، المشكلة في محبة المال أكثر من محبة الله

كمان التلاميذ يقولوله احنا تركنا كل شئ (وتبعناك) 
فليس المهم ان يترك الواحد كل شئ ، فها لا يعني الا انه تخلص من كل ما يمنعه من اتباع المسيح
أخذ أول خطوة فقط
أما الخطوة الاهم هي اتباع المسيح
فقال لهم يسوع : (أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ تَبِعْتُمُونِي) هعمل معاكم كذا و كذا
مقالش انتم الذين تركتم كل شئ ، لأن هذا ليس الأهم
الأهم هو أن تتبع المسيح

و ختم كلامه بدقة و قال : (وَكُلُّ مَنْ تَرَكَ بُيُوتاً أَوْ) أو أو ...... الخ
(من أجل اسمي) يرث الحياه الأبدية
يعني لا يكفي ان تترك كل شئ ، فيدون اتباع المسيح ، فتركك لأي شئ ليس له أي قيمة
المهم ان تتركه لأجل المسيح ، و لأجل ان تتبع المسيح

اذًا نستنتج من هذا كله ان كلمة (الغني) ليس معناها صاحب المال الكثير
لكن معناها : الذي يحب المال ، المتقيّد بالمال

لذلك يقول الكتاب : 
*تيموثاوس 1 الأصحاح 6 العدد 10 لأَنَّ مَحَبَّةَ الْمَالِ أَصْلٌ لِكُلِّ الشُّرُورِ، الَّذِي إِذِ ابْتَغَاهُ قَوْمٌ ضَلُّوا عَنِ الإِيمَانِ، وَطَعَنُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ بِأَوْجَاعٍ كَثِيرَةٍ.

 العبرانيين الأصحاح 13 العدد 5 لِتَكُنْ سِيرَتُكُمْ خَالِيَةً مِنْ مَحَبَّةِ الْمَالِ. كُونُوا مُكْتَفِينَ بِمَا عِنْدَكُمْ، لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: «لاَ أُهْمِلُكَ وَلاَ أَتْرُكُكَ»
*​
فهنا في هذه الآيات لا يقول ان (المال) اصل كل الشرور
بل قال ان (محبة) المال أصل كل الشرور
و لم يقل (من امتلكه) ضل عن الايمان
بل قال (من ابتغاه) يعني من اراده و احبه و سعى اليه

و في العبرانيين أيضًا لم يقل لتكن سيرتكم خالية من (المال)
بل قال : لتكن سيرتكم خالية من (محبة) المال
فالمال ليس هو المشكلة ، و الغنى ليس هو المشكلة
المشكلة في محبة المال ، و عندما يكون المال عثرة لصاحبه ، 
و عندما يكون الغني يتمسك بالمال أكثر من محبة الله

وصلت؟
​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (15 سبتمبر 2010)

إن هذا السؤال هام، لذلك فإنه من المناسب عرض الحوار الذي جرى بين المسيح وأحد [URL="http://ch-joy.com/vb/aoaeae-aeaiaeee-aoiiie/12038-aa-oiiia-caauaeica-aassaee-caoaaece.html"]الأغنياء [/URL]قبل الإجابة على السؤال، لفهم الموضوع مع القرينة التي قال المسيح فيها إنه يعسر أن يدخل غنيّ إلى ملكوت الله؟
عندما كان المسيح يتكلّم عن البر والتقوى، تقدم إليه رجل غنيّ وقال له: "أيها المعلم الصالح، أي صلاح أعمل لتكون لي الحياة الأبدية؟" فقال له يسوع: إن أردت أن تدخل الحياة فاحفظ الوصايا قال له: أية الوصايا؟ فقال لهم يسوع: لا تقتل، لا تزن، لا تسرق، لا تشهد بالزور، أكرم أباك وأمك وأحب قريبك كنفسك". قال له الشاب: هذه كلها حفظتها منذ حداثتي فماذا يعوزني بعد؟ قال له يسوع: "إن أردت أن تكون كاملاً فأذهب وبعْ أملاكك وأعطِ الفقراء فيكون لك كنز في السماء، وتعالى اتبعني". فلما سمع الشاب كلام يسوع. مضى جزيناً لأنه كان ذا أموال كثيرة. فقال يسوع لتلاميذه: الحق أقول لكم، إنه يعسر أن يدخل إني إلى ملكوت الله" (متى 19: 23-24).
نلاحظ من هذه الكلمات أن الرجل المذكور في القصة أراد أن يتبع يسوع، وأحبّ أن يدخل ملكوت الله، ولكنه كان متعلقاً لدرجة كبيرة بأمواله التي كانت توفر له أسباب الراحة والرفاهية والمتعة، والكبرياء، والجاه والقوة وفي الوقت نفسه الابتعاد عن الله، أو بالأحرى نسيان الله. وقد عرف المسيح نقطة الضعف في ذلك الرجل الغني بأنه محب للمال، كما عرف أيضاً ما للمال من قوة غريبة لجذب القلوب إليه. لذلك كان المسيح كالطبيب الذي عرف الداء فوصف الدواء، فقال للرجل الغني: "اذهب وبعْ كل أملاكك وأعطِ الفقراء فيكون لك كنز في السماء، وتعالَ اتبعني". فعندما سمع الرجل الغني هذه الكلمات، مضى حزيناً لأنه كان ذا أموال كثيرة.
ما معنى قول المسيح: إن مرور جمل من ثقب إبرة أيسر من أن يدخل غني ملكوت السماوات؟
كان المسيح يعرف أن للمال قوة غريبة تجذب قلوب الناس إليه. والمعروف أن بعض الأغنياء لا يشعرون باحتياجهم الروحي نظراً لاكتفائهم بالغنى المادي. وأن تاريخ العالم يشهد بصحة مفاد قول المسيح، بأن الكثيرين من الأغنياء لا يتّقون الله ولا يعيشون حسب إرادة الله، بل يتبعون شهواتهم وملاذهم فلا يدخلون ملكوت الله. لذلك قال المسيح يعسر أن يدخل غني إلى ملكوت الله، ولم يقل إنه من المستحيل أن يدخل إلى ملكوت الله. فمن الناس الأغنياء من يتّقون الله ويصرفون أموالهم في سبيل خدمته وفي أعمال البر والإحسان، ومساعدة إخوانهم في الإنسانية.
أما معنى قول المسيح بأن مرور جمل من ثقب إبرة أيسر من أن يدخل غني إلى ملكوت الله. فهو كلام جارٍ مجرى المثل، يضرب للأمر المستحيل، وأيضاً للشيء النادر أو البعيد الوقوع. أو قد يكون استعمل مجازاً. وتشير بعض تفاسير الكتاب المقدس إلى أن ثقب الإبرة الذي أشار إليه المسيح. يشير إلى بوابة كبيرة في أورشليم، ويوجد ضمنها باب صغير يفتح عادة لدخول الناس منه عندما يقفل الباب الكبير. ومثل هذه الأبواب ما زال شائع الاستعمال حتى الآن في بعض المدن القديمة ولا سيما في المدن المحاطة بأسوار لها أبواب للدخول منها. فالبوابة الصغيرة الموجودة ضمن الباب الكبير تسمى ثقب الإبرة. والمعروف أن هذا الباب الصغير معدّ لدخول الناس فقط، ولا يستطيع الجمل أن يدخل منه إلا بصعوبة، أي بعد أن يفرغ حمله ويحشر نفسه حشراً. وإن بعض قواميس اللغة العربية تشير إلى أن كلمة "الجمل" تعني أيضاً "الحبل الغليظ". إذ يستحيل أن يدخل الحبل الغليظ في ثقب الإبرة الصغير. ولهذا أشار المسيح إلى أن دخول الغني المتّكل على ماله إلى السماء، يكون كدخول الجمل من ثقب الإبرة، أي من الباب الضيق ويقصد المسيح بذلك أنه يستحيل أن يدخل الغني المتكل على ماله وثروته فقط، إلى ملكوت السماوات، ذلك الملكوت الذي يدخله الإنسان بواسطة المسيح المخلص والإيمان بموته الفدائي على الصليب بدلاً من الخطاة. ولأن الخلاص نعمة إلهية يمنحها الله مجاناً للمؤمنين وهي لا تُشترى بالمال. وإن قول بطرس أحد تلاميذ المسيح يوضح قول المسيح بهذا الصدد: "ما أعسر دخول ذوي الأموال إلى ملكوت الله" (مرقس 10: 23). وبكلمات أوضح، ليس الغني بحدّ ذاته خطية، ولكن اتكال الإنسان على المال وعبادته بدل الله هو الخطية. ويشير الإنجيل المقدس بهذا الصدد إلى ما يلي: "لا تكنزوا لكم كنوزاً على الأرض حيث يفسد السوس والصدأ وحيث ينقب السارقون ويسرقون. بل اكنزوا لكم كنوزاً في السماء حيث لا يفسد سوس ولا صدأ وحيث لا ينقب سارقون ولا يسرقون. لأنه حيث يكون كنزك هناك يكون قلبك أيضاً. لا يقدر أحد أن يخدم سيدين لأنه إما أن يبغض الواحد ويحب الآخر أو يلازم الواحد ويحتقر الآخر. لا تقدرون أن تخدموا الله والمال" (متى 6: 19-24).

</B></I></U>


----------



## انصار المصطفى (15 سبتمبر 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> كويس ، انا مبسوط جدًا جدًا علي فكرة انك بتقري ، و مبسوط أكتر انك بتسألي​
> 
> نيجي لسؤالك ، و نعمل تظليل علي النص يوضح أكتـــر​
> *21 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ أَرَدْتَ أَنْ تَكُونَ كَامِلاً فَاذْهَبْ وَبِعْ أَمْلاَكَكَ وَأَعْطِ الْفُقَرَاءَ فَيَكُونَ لَكَ *​
> ...


 
شكرا اخي جوسس سن لهذا الشرح سوف اقرأها و بعدها سوف اناقشك فيها اذا لم افهم شئ 
شكرا مره اخرى


----------



## crusader (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*ما هو ثقب الأبرة الذي يتكلم عنه المسيح هل هو ثقب أبرة الخياطة ههههههه*
*لأ طبعا*
*بل هو باب صغير جدا من أبواب أورشليم الشرقية هذه هي صورة مماثلة له*





*دخول جمل من ثقب إبرة أيسر من أن يدخل غنى إلى ملكوت الله = ثقب الإبرة هو باب صغير داخل باب سور أورشليم الكبير. فهم تعودوا على إغلاق أبواب أورشليم قبل الغروب، وحينما تأتى قافلة متأخرة لا يفتحون الباب الرئيسى، بل باب صغير فى الباب الرئيسى. والجمل لا يستطيع أن يدخل من هذا الباب الصغير (ويسمى ثقب الإبرة) إلاّ بعد أن يناخ على ركبتيه (يركع على ركبتيه) وتُنْزَلْ كل حمولته ويُجَّرْ ويُدْفَعْ للداخل و هكذا الغنى لا يدخل ملكوت السموات إلاّ لو تواضع وشعر أن كل أمواله هى بلا قيمة. وتدفعه النعمة دفعا، هذا معنى أنه عند الله كل شىء *​


----------



## Sibelle (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا للأخوة على الشرح الوافي للأخت انصار

و اشكر الآخ  crusader على الخصوص من اجل قصة ثقب الآبرة. اول مرة بسمع خلفيتها لمقولة يسوع يعسر على الجمل ان يدخل ثقب الآبرة. فعلا شي حلو كتير!

و قراءة ممتعة للأخت انصار تعود عليها بالفائدة و الفهم

:flowers:​


----------



## crusader (15 سبتمبر 2010)

> اشكر الآخ crusader على الخصوص من اجل قصة ثقب الآبرة


 
*العفو علي أيه بس علي العموم الكلام كان موجود علي موقع سانت تكلا و انا كنت أعرفه من قبل كدة كمعلومات عامة*​


----------



## أَمَة (16 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> شكرا اخي جوسس سن لهذا الشرح سوف اقرأها و بعدها سوف اناقشك فيها اذا لم افهم شئ
> شكرا مره اخرى


 

دعينا يا اختي* أنصار المصطفى* ننتهي من مواضيعك المعلقة.

في النظام حكمة وعظمة وفائدة.

24 *مَا أَعْظَمَ أَعْمَالَكَ يَا رَبُّ! كُلَّهَا بِحِكْمَةٍ صَنَعْتَ* ...(مزمور 104) 

يغلق حفظا على النظام
ويعاد فتحه لو لزم الأمر​


----------

